# Denrobium tetragonum



## Stone (Jul 10, 2012)

Really hard to take a good pic of this. Australian native. grows on paperbark trees in swampy areas in NSW. This is the 'mealeucaphylum variety'


----------



## Stone (Jul 10, 2012)

My brain is on holiday!! Second time today I've posted in the wrong place


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2012)

A wonderfully strong plant nevertheless :clap: !!!! How many blooms ? Jean


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2012)

That's a cool flower. Did you say how long you've been growing this one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2012)

You want this thread to go in the Non-Slipper Orchid Photos forum?

That's a wonderful plant -- I can see why I need to mount mine!


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2012)

Rick said:


> That's a cool flower. Did you say how long you've been growing this one?



About 15 years? Its been remounted only once.


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You want this thread to go in the Non-Slipper Orchid Photos forum?
> 
> That's a wonderful plant -- I can see why I need to mount mine!



Yes I think thats the right place. Yes mounting is the way to go. The collected plants I've seen hve teir roots embedded between the paperbark layers.


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2012)

Stone said:


> About 15 years? Its been remounted only once.



Has it always bloomed this nice? Lots of flowers this blooming:clap:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool! Are the canes on these square?


----------



## emydura (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a wonderfully grown plant Mick.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2012)

What the heck is a denrobium!? oke: 
Really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Jul 12, 2012)

Its nice to see one mounted and growing so well!!! I've only seen them potted but the literature on them recommends mounting and I've been curious to see how that would look. Very nice specimen.


----------



## Stone (Jul 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Are the canes on these square?



Yes.


----------



## Stone (Jul 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> > What the heck is a denrobium!? oke:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold fingers and sleepy brain = denrobiumoke:


----------



## nikv (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

